# voglio google in arabo!

## cloc3

uffa.

scusate il mezzo OT, ma non mi è ben chiaro quale sia il forum migliore per una domanda come quella presente.

spero che il forum di discussione ci quagli abbastanza.

da alcuni anni, oramai, siamo abituati ad essere rediretti, durante la navigazione, nei modi più indecenti.

per esempio, quando digitiamo http://www.google.com nel campo degli indirizzi (sì, proprio quello che, da qualche tempo, stanno cercando di nasconderci o di confondere con il campo del motore di ricerca) di firefox, siamo ingiustificatamente rediretti sulla pagina italiana di google.

vorrei capire a che livello avviene questa redirezione e se sia possibile aggirarla in qualche modo.

ho già provato a modifcare le variabili $LC_* e $LANG, nonchè le impostazioni di firefox.

riesco a ottenere la scrittura del testo in caratteri arabi, ma l'indirizzo di riferimento è sempre quello italiano.

 */etc/resolv.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cloc3@dell ~ $ cat /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> # Generated by resolvconf
> ...

 

----------

## sabayonino

 :Very Happy:   attraverso l'indirizzo IP 

il tuo IP risulta ubicato in Italia ed automaticamente vieni reindirizzato verso i server italiani.

se provi a connetterti a google.com attraverso un proxy-web , verrai reindirizzato da qualche altra parte

 :Arrow:  https://aniscartujo.com/webproxy/default.aspx?prx=https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl

----------

## cloc3

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>   attraverso l'indirizzo IP 
> 
> 

 

lo immaginavo.

ma ti sembra normale?

se io fossi un arabo in Italia, potrei avere il bisogno e il diritto di ritrovare qui la stessa Internet che navigo a casa mia.

il tuo proxy è una soluzione impercorribile, di una lentezza infame.

poi i giornali scrivono che Internet è controllata solo in Cina.

dovrebbe quantomeno essere garantita all'utente la possibilità di influenzare il risultato con una opportuna scelta dei dns.

quello che vorrei capire, almeno, è se la scelta sul reindirizzo sia esercitata dal dns, direttamente da google o da chissà chi altro.

----------

## sabayonino

i DNS centrano poco , quelli sono solo dei "traduttori" di numeri in parole , una sorta di elenco telefonico

Uno straniero in Italia si cerca la pagina preferita e la inserisce nei segnalibri.(Arabia Saudita,ma anche cercando qualcosa vieni sempre reindirizzato alla locale se non cambi la lingua sotto la barra di ricerca)

la situazione è la stessa se tu vai all'estero. se vuoi G Italiana e ti trovi in Vietnam , ti darebbe fastidio essere reindirizzato sempre verso la loro pagina locale ?

----------

## djinnZ

Non è controllato solo in Cina.

Fine settimana ad Istanbul e c'era censura. Se il paese filtra i siti porno o quelli di acquisti online o quelli di giardinaggio google più o meno si adegua. In italia ad esempio sono filtrati quelli di scommesse (male ma lo dovrebbero essere per precise cause legali, il punto è che i siti principali sono dei soliti massoni dalla perfida albione e... si fa eccezione).

In Thailandia si aggiungono i problemi di connessione vera e propria in quanto solo .co.th è consentito (la censura è a carattere morale, ma neppure i siti dei demotivational passano.. meglio che non mi esprimo sull'argomento che con un primo ministro avanzo di sagrestia va a finire che reistituiscono l'offesa alla religione cattolica retroattivamente) dalle connessioni wifi o dall'operatore.

Persino negli aereporti hai limitazioni.

In ogni caso se ti datti a farti schedare e resti sempre collegato puoi scegliere nelle impostazioni account che ti sia visualizzato in una lingua specifica.

Volendo fare il paranoico sembra che si siano adeguati alle varie censure solo per avere una scusa per poterti analizzare nelle ricerche.

----------

## fturco

@cloc3: Puoi provare a inserire l'indirizzo https://www.google.com/ncr (ncr = no country redirect).

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso se ti datti a farti schedare e resti sempre collegato puoi scegliere nelle impostazioni account che ti sia visualizzato in una lingua specifica.
> 
> 

 

no, no.

il bello (come tra l'altro dimostra fturco nel post successivo al tuo) è che neanche questo funziona.

impostare le preferenze di firefox a scegliere la pagina in lingua non basta (funziona su facebook, invece).

sarebbe da testare come vanno le cose negli altri browser.

intanto, grazie a tutti degli interventi.

----------

## ago

1) Vai su google.it

2) Cerca una qualsiasi cosa

3) A destra premi il tasto opzioni

4) Premi su lingue

5) Seleziona la tua lingua

Rimarrà sempre google.it ma visualizzerai i risultati anche in arabo.

Spero di non aver frainteso la richiesta.  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non è che hai rifiutato quell'odioso avviso per i cookie di google?

Senza devi reimpostare la lingua in continuazione.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non è che hai rifiutato quell'odioso avviso per i cookie di google?
> 
> Senza devi reimpostare la lingua in continuazione.

 

no. no.

il mio obiettivo era il controllo del campo degli indirizzi, evitando la redirezione.

a quanto pare non è possiibile, ma bisogna fare uso dei cookie.

non mi sembra bello, ma pace.

----------

## djinnZ

Mentre i buffoni, con la piaggeria tipica degli avanzi di sagrestia che non sono altro, si vantano di aver imposto questo e quello i furbastri ti obbligano a scegliere di rinunciare alla tua privacy a suon di scocciature.

Come quando vai in banca e devi perdere mezz'ora per ristampare la tua richiesta perché per default c'è l'accettazione allo screening delle operazioni, come quando prendi una scheda telefonica e devi perdere mezz'ora perché lo screening è predefinito, persino se vuoi mandare un pacco dal corriere.

Ma siamo nella stessa nazione che si è tanto prodigata sulla questione della scelta del browser e poi tollera che per bundle o per imposizione di legge (software obbligatorio rilasciato per una sola piattaforma, nonché siti internet che ti impongono di installare sempre lo stesso browser) ti sia imposto l'intero sistema operativo.

----------

## lordalbert

uno dei motivi per cui mi sono trasferito completamente su duckduckgo.com

----------

## ivanbag

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> uno dei motivi per cui mi sono trasferito completamente su duckduckgo.com

 

Rilancio con: uno dei motivi per cui uso quasi solo torbrowser ^.^

Ciao a tutti

----------

